

Show HN: RadioParadise JSON API - tux
http://zvoid.net/api

======
wing328hk
The API looks very easy to use. Anyway, I created some REST API wrappers to
given another option to the developers for accessing the API:

[http://restunited.com/releases/426944488402847511/wrappers](http://restunited.com/releases/426944488402847511/wrappers)

------
tectonic
Nice, RadioParadise is a favorite of mine!

